# Got embarrassed and cried at work



## Tepid1982 (Feb 19, 2015)

Today my dept head was in an open door meeting with a her boss. I had a time sensitive form I needed her signature on, and usually she will just sign these forms during meetings if the door is open. We do have an open door policy at our work. I stood at the doorway until she acknowledged me by looking at me. I walked in and placed the paper on her desk and tried to hand her a pen as I would normally do. She put her hand up and waved it as if to say "not now". This formed needed to be signed so I could be reimbursed for mileage tomorrow. I need the money. I looked at the clock (I had 10 minutes to turn it in to our finance team) she waved her hand again. I felt like I was being dismissed and degraded in front of our boss. I walked out and my eyes filled with tears. Every office I walked past to get to my office there was someone looking at me mouthing "what's wrong...are you okay...etc." I sat at my desk and dried my tears, refreshed my makeup and decided to ask a member of HR to sign it so I could get my check tomorrow. When I got to his office he agreed to sign it, then asked me if I was okay. My face shows it all. My tears started flowing again and I told him, I just needed it signed so I could have my money tomorrow. He asked why my DH couldn't sign it. I said she was in a meeting, and he asked why she couldn't sign it while in the meeting. I told him I didn't know and that I put the paper in front of her and tried to hand her the pen, but she put her hand up. He asked if the door was open. I told him yes. I told him, I was probably just being a baby and not to worry, I just needed the form signed so I could turn it in by 4:30. It was now 4:28, as he looked at the clock and apologized he signed the form. He gave me a tissue and insisted that I dry my tears before I left his office. I quickly got myself together as he was telling me that he didn't like the "dismissal" I was given. I thanked him and proceeded to finance. When I turned the form in the lady said it had to be signed by my DH. I was so frustrated I started crying again. I just need my damned check! I left her office and there was my HR guy. I told him what she told me. We proceeded to my DH office, and as we walked down the hall, my DH walked around the corner. She asked me what was wrong, and I said " I need my mileage form signed by you so I can get my check to pay a bill tomorrow". She said "that's why I was looking for you, where is it? " then my HR guy asked her why she couldn't sign it earlier. She said "oh I motioned for her to put it on my desk, but she just walked away." She started down the hallway to sign it and grabbed my hand telling me she was sorry if that's what "I thought" she was gesturing. I asked why she didn't just sign it. She said I was trying to concentrate on our conversation and couldn't stop to sign it. He left us alone and she continued to cover up what she had done. I'm not stupid, I can read hand gestures. I feel so


----------



## Tepid1982 (Feb 19, 2015)

I feel so frustrated and disrespected that she would turn this on me like I was in the wrong. She is very manipulative and gave her best performance to cover up her actions. 

Do you understand where I am coming from?


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Hi Tepid1982. First, welcome to the forum. I'm sorry that happened. Unfortunately, I've been in office environments that are worse than high school. It's a lot of CYA, gossip, etc. Two sub-forums you might want to check out:

This sub-forum is devoted to the workplace:
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f39/

There is another sub-forum that deals with the frustrations of work:
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f273/

There are other sub-forums dealing with a wide variety of topics including members coping with social anxiety, their frustrations, and how they're pushing through. I'm sure you'll find a lot of support here.


----------



## Tepid1982 (Feb 19, 2015)

thank you, i will repost in that group. should i delete this one?


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

I'd definitely keep this one up. This is a nice place to introduce yourself. I'm sorry if my note implied this was the wrong place to post. You're definitely in the right place to let others know you're here. Others will stop by, too.


----------



## Tepid1982 (Feb 19, 2015)

Thanks, I'm learning how to navigate the site.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

There is a lot of information here. Not just work-related but also how to cope with anxiety, therapy, nutrition, goal setting, etc. There are also sub-forums to relax and go off-topic.


----------



## sydney1 (Feb 5, 2015)

thats sounds terrible, i feel that frustration all the time at school and i've cried plenty of times alone in the washroom, i understand what thats like.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

This belongs in workplace.

I think over time, you will start to not feel so sensitive to what it going on.
Everybody has their issues. This was kind of an overreaction, but it's normal for the SA-afflicted.


----------



## smarticus (Feb 10, 2015)

I don't know anyone who hasn't cried at work before. I've done it several times. And to me, it sounds like you had every right to feel upset. It's great you had someone to confide in (the HR guy) and it seems like he genuinely cared about your feelings. It's always nice to know someone else is in your lane. 

Hope things perk up soon.


----------



## Tepid1982 (Feb 19, 2015)

yes it does belong in workplace Ernie, we already established that. Thanks for your negative feedback. I asked for opinions, so I guess you are giving yours. i don't agree and if it's "normal for SA" are you saying I was in the wrong?


----------



## Tepid1982 (Feb 19, 2015)

Today was fine we laughed about it and agreed that it was a misunderstanding. I failed to mention I was running on no sleep that day, so at the time I was highly irritable. I apologized for the way I responded and we are fine. My intentions on joining and sharing were to have an outlet that wasn't my family. thank you all for your feedback and support.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Tepid1982 said:


> Today was fine we laughed about it and agreed that it was a misunderstanding. I failed to mention I was running on no sleep that day, so at the time I was highly irritable. I apologized for the way I responded and we are fine. My intentions on joining and sharing were to have an outlet that wasn't my family. thank you all for your feedback and support.


I'm glad today was a better day for you and I hope you're catching up on sleep. For me, not getting sleep can wreck a day quickly. I'm sure you'll continue to get support here.


----------



## Tepid1982 (Feb 19, 2015)

Thanks Shorefog, I was a mess for a week there.


----------

